# custom baling



## FarminFirefighter

Hey everyone hope, spring finds everyone well, I have purchased a bale baron small square bale bundler,ie packages 21 bale bundles, planning on doing a lot of custom work, already committed to couple hundred of acres of straw for a neighbor...was thinking of charging $1 a bale...looking for opinions on this price.Thanks


----------



## deerrunhaycp

Are you gonna charge a $1.00/bale for just the bale barron, or the baler and barron togther? If both, i'd say bump your price up 15-20 dollars. Last year I baled 12,000 bales of wheat straw for a guy. I charges 52 cents a bale for the baler, and 62 cents a bale to roadside the stacks with the stackcruiser. Your investing in some pretty expensive equipment to make there life easier, you should get a premium or it.

If you don't mind me asking, bout what did they charge you for the barron? Seem way the hell better then the bandit.

Kit


----------



## FarminFirefighter

The baron cost is pricey...around ....65,000 dollars...it wasnt an easy decision, but it allows me to use my current storage space...and every body elses...most farms around hear have older sheds not set up for stack wagons, plus all they need is a set of pallet forks to move the bundles..I was planning on charging $1 total,more if i had to move stacks etc...couple of guys around hear were charging $1.25 a bale last year with a bandit but fuel is about 50% cheaper this year...thanks for your input


----------

